# Sale horse: What would you price her at?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that sleeping thing treatable/cureable at all? I like her trot (from the picture) but the price that came to mind was like 4500


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

No, I dont think it is. They just have to deal with it. I feel bad for the horse because she will always have a banged up eye, a huge chunk of skin scrapped off on the top of the same eye all the time. 

Then Kelly the owner gets made at us at the barn. like its our fault. One time I was riding my mare and she asked in a very rude/snoty way if foxy had an episode with her t/o blanket because one of the straps was broken. She asked me like I watch her horse 24/7 and I should know.

uhhh 18 yr olds with loaded parents, what are you going to do. 

I like foxy, shes very pritty and has nice movement. But its nothing special. I just wanted to know what you guys think.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't want to offend here, but does the owner know you posted her here for critique?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

With the sleeping disorder (Narcolepsy?) she's not worth much more then 2,000, to me. Especially if it's hereditary. Then even less.
She's moving downhill in the photos, and the American warmblood society isn't anything special unless the horse actually wins something. This looks like a classic case of 'I have a warmblood so she's worth 10 grand.' Problem is, most warmblood breeders don't really care about the AWR, so... they're not usually priced very high!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont think its narcolepsy because when shes being worked she doesnt just pass out and fall down. Its when shes been sleeping a while, you will see her head start to get lower and lower and then boom shes down. Then she wakes her self and gets up. Unless their are different typses of Narcolepsy... 
What is AWR...? 
The funny thing is when I first met the pair she told me Foxy was bred to be a trail horse. She is a pritty good trail horse tho you would think if thats what your horse was bred to do and most of its training is in you would want to advertise that. 

-Kitten, Kelly wouldnt mind.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Teehee. 'BOOM!' must be very silly to watch. 
And, American Warmblood Registry.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh duh... 

Its not really funny lol I dunno its funnier when they fall awake rather then asleep, you know.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

travlingypsy said:


> -Kitten, Kelly wouldnt mind.


Ah, OK. I know some owners go nuts if one critique their horse without permission. 

As for critique she looks nice, but with that disorder thing I don't think she worse much. I personally wouldn't get her even for $1000. Way too many troubles.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

She looks nice, and without the disorder she may be up there, probable not 10,000 though...but with the disorder i wouldn't even pay 2,000 because you never know when or how badly she could get injured.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel that not being open and honest about this sleeping issue right off the bat is irresponsible. I would not appreciate finding out about this after I had already made an inquiry... it would put me off of her very quickly, mostly because her owner didn't tell me sooner. 

In the current market, it is extremely unlikely that she will sell for so much. I was noticing that she was the most expensive horse for sale on that page... but some of the others looked like they had better movement and so on. Ironic that they weren't selling for so much.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Location is a huge factor, but i find that a horse that's worth $10,000 generally has a fairly successful local show history and does not need a confident/intermediate rider. The Trekehner mare listed above her sounds like she's further along, also suited for an intermediate rider, and is half the price.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

She looks and sounds like $2500 horse. I have worked with horses with narcolepsy before. It's really not that bad. The horse I worked with was a wonderful show horse and had a wonderful life. The only thing you had to be concerned about was standing with him while riding, sometimes he would just go down, but if you kept him walking he was fine. It's really an individual case sort of thing, some horses are going to be more effected than others. But yes, they have her priced way way too high.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

In that case..probably like 1500-2000 like others said


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

i've worked with horses with narcolepsy before as well, but this case doesn't really sound like narcolepsy.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats what I think also... its always when shes asleep she falls. I will try and find more info on it.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I think the price is fair for what she's doing and her age and stuff, but with that weird sleeping thing it's irresponsible to even be selling her. I'd send her to a university for research if I wanted to "sell" her. Or sell her to a vet's kid or a vet or something.


----------

